# Best Show Wax



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Okay guys, you have probably seen this thread 10000 times, but here it goes anyway.

So I'm looking for a new wax for summer,

The wax has to be around or under 60£ preferably and have the best shine/finish possible for that price range. Not to fussed about durability a month would be nice though ! thanks guys=)


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Only from what i've used i would go for ODK glamour, obsession wax evolution, O.C.D waxes nebula or auto perfection intensify. They all come in under your £60 budget too


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Obsession wax is about to release an all out show wax called luminous. Has very little durability but promises a fantastic finish. I'm really looking forward too it. I think there may be a crafty discount for a pre release order too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

From the various "show" waxes I have used, I always go back to AF Illusion for superb shine. It won an award on here and so far having tried several which have been good, Illusion seems unbeaten for me. I had Phaenna and sold it but Evolution is good for ease of use and shine. Glamour was good as is Sirius. You can get samples of the latter and some others which is not a bad idea. AF from me though.
In the end the real shine decider is in the work before the wax. The new Obsession wax is noted to last a week as one of it's USP's.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

havnt used them but odk glamour gets good reviews, so does ocd alien 51 and nebula and also cosmos which is bmd new show wax


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

shine247 said:


> In the end the real shine decider is in the work before the wax.


Quoted extra big for enormous truth. I've never taken a car to a show (and it's very unlikely I ever will) but that doesn't matter here - the standard detailing aphorism that it's all in the prep applies 10x more for show cars, or any situation where you've got a wax that you're expecting to provide the "finishing touch".

You take any wax (and I do mean any wax) and put it on well prepared paint, it'll look ace. You can take $deity's own LSP and put it on a rough car, and all you'll have done is wasted your money.

(This is why I don't buy expensive LSPs of course  :lol


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have used quite a few 'show waxes',for under £60,victoria red concours probably my favourite.its lovely to use and leaves a slick,wet finish.enjoyed using r222 and ocd nebula too


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would definitely hold off on any purchase till Obsession's new luminous has been released and reviewed


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

R222 Concours Wax and R222 prewax (very important to get glassy wet finish) I have tried more than 7-8 glaze and prewax under R222 Concours to see if I can get extra something but I found R222 prewax is the best , by machine you can remove R222 prewax from your basket beacuse final finish polish by machine is enough .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Best Show Wax

Well as said before to get the best out of any LSP (wax) depends all on your prep and how you go about it. If your paint is perfect then R222 wax is excellent and O.C.D Nebula onto bare paint as your not that concerned about protection, but if you need a bit of help in masking up some fine swirls then again R222 pre wax cleanser is great then any of the two waxes above. And M&K pre wax cleanser Pure.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As above ODK glamour or the ocd range


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AF Illusion in the sales thread is up for offers and it'll be a lot less than your £60 budget and will offer you what you're after in terms of gloss/shine etc....

It'll last you yonks as a little goes a long, long way.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> AF Illusion in the sales thread is up for offers and it'll be a lot less than your £60 budget and will offer you what you're after in terms of gloss/shine etc....
> 
> It'll last you yonks as a little goes a long, long way.


Scrap that, it sold today for £42, bargain at that price!!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

As said the ocd range is also a contender, for your budget you could purchase both alien 51 and nebula and if you look at the results chongo managed it's very impressive it all depends if you want an all out show wax if so go with new Obsession Luminous if your looking for a little durability the ocd it is


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

As pretty much everyone on here will say OCD is an obvious choice. 
Obsession Wax Phaenba is nice to work with
I also have BMD Sirius in the dark edition, but they do a light too depending on your colour. That goes on an off like a dream. 
Fusso K.O.G also worth a shout?!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Bmd cosmos for that sort of price range (using a code) awesome wax for gloss I found, so easy to use!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

For just over your £60 you'll get both Alien 51 and Nebula. Either that or sample pots are available that will last 5/6 cars each pot for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

What colour is the mini buddy? There are some very obvious suggestions but some will suit different colours more than others. :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bmd Sirius or a sample pot of def1n1t1ve 0stend0


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Check out Mitchell and King Country collection. 200ml pots are on offer for £60 at the minute. Route 66 or Italia would be a good choice but you couldnt go wrong with any of them :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sam6er said:


> Check out Mitchell and King Country collection. 200ml pots are on offer for £60 at the minute. Route 66 or Italia would be a good choice but you couldnt go wrong with any of them :thumb:


Great call dude. I was waiting the colour of Mr Minimiller's car. Italia would be a great choice for gloss. If however it's a lighter colour i.e. Silver or electric blue I'd be going for Bulgaria. It's simply a fantastic wax for the money! :thumb:


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

BMD Sirius and don't forget to use the detailing world discount code. 

I would wait for the obsession wax due out. Always on offer when a new blend comes out and everything else they do is great!


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

pre order for obsession is here


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

You really will not be disappointed with OCD Nebula and it's a great price too. It's the first product for a while I've used where I've stood back and said "Wow!" out loud.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

cleslie said:


> You really will not be disappointed with OCD Nebula and it's a great price too. It's the first product for a while I've used where I've stood back and said "Wow!" out loud.


i can agree with this! along with how user friendly it is too, i dare say it's pretty much idiot proof! :doublesho


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have not tried the OCD waxes but if I did not have more than enough  I think at the price I would. Whenever a new wax comes out there is a lot of talk and pics of gleaming cars and positive reviews, no one really wants to say something is rubbish. It is only after a while opinions change but the Nebula seems pretty solid and if I was in the op's position now I think I would head that way. Still like my Illusion though:lol:

(And next Glamour.)


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't mind saying it how it is, and after a small test with the OCD waxes results look good although not had chance to do a full vehicle yet


----------



## DCC2017 (Oct 11, 2016)

Im a massive fan of O.C.D Waxes Nebula and Alien 5:1!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Where's the best place to buy nebula?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Where's the best place to buy nebula?


http://ocd-waxes.myshopify.com/products/nebula

dont forget the 15% off code luke has running at the moment too TBD15


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

The best wax in the world will look poor on unprepared paint. A cheap wax will look like a show winner on well prepped paint. 

Why does no one ever seem to start with this?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

For £9 Waxaddict Fo'Show is better than the likes of Autoglym HD or all Autofinesse's range, if you want to go for all your budget then Dodo juice Supernatural, same shine as Autofinesse Illusion but lasts 6 months.

But the best I've used is Waxaddict Vortex, for £9 atm I can guarantee you'll stick with Waxaddict if you try it


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Matt_Nic said:


> The best wax in the world will look poor on unprepared paint. A cheap wax will look like a show winner on well prepped paint.
> 
> Why does no one ever seem to start with this?


I'd say because everyone on here tries to perfect their car to the best of their ability before wax


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks guys for all of the suggestions really helpful. The OCD and alien look like popular choices will also check out the new release!.

The mini is Electric blue so the finish will more likely be a warm finish


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Minimiller said:


> Thanks guys for all of the suggestions really helpful. The OCD and alien look like popular choices will also check out the new release!.
> 
> The mini is Electric blue so the finish will more likely be a warm finish


Thank you for the update, really makes it worthwhile when someone asks for advice /opinions and they actually come back and say what they think so far.:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

beatty599 said:


> I'd say because everyone on here tries to perfect their car to the best of their ability before wax


They really don't. I see some horrific comments alarmingly regularly. 
There's a lot of newbies that often think spending a wad of cash on a flashy wax is all it takes. Not hours/days of hard work and skill.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Matt_Nic said:


> The best wax in the world will look poor on unprepared paint. A cheap wax will look like a show winner on well prepped paint.
> 
> Why does no one ever seem to start with this?


See post #4, #6 in this very thread


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hand on heart, I nearly wrote the very same words last night since it was you and I.


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't Worry I prep the paint right spent 8 hours like a idiot on Tuesday and could have spent a lot more unfortunately daylight faded, full clay, fallout, polish etc and cleansed. On the other hand very happy with the gtechniq c4 but that's whole different story


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Minimiller said:


> Don't Worry I prep the paint right spent 8 hours like a idiot on Tuesday and could have spent a lot more unfortunately daylight faded, full clay, fallout, polish etc and cleansed. On the other hand very happy with the gtechniq c4 but that's whole different story


:thumb::buffer:


----------

